# getting error while installing XML-Parser-2.34.tar.gz in freebsd7.1 AMD64



## babita_barai (Sep 20, 2010)

I am trying to install "XML-Parser-2.34.tar.gz" package in the environment "FreeBSD 7.1 AMD64", which has a dependency on the package "expat". I installed the package "expat-2.0.1.tar.gz" using the following steps:


```
1. ./configure
2. make
3. make install
4. make check
```

After step 4, i.e., after "make check", i got the following output:

make check


```
tests/runtests
Expat version: expat_2.0.1
100%: Checks: 50, Failed: 0
tests/runtestspp
Expat version: expat_2.0.1
100%: Checks: 50, Failed: 0
```


Next when I tried installing the package "XML-Parser-2.34.tar.gz" using the commands 
[cmd=]perl Makefile.PL[/cmd]
[cmd=]make[/cmd]
I am getting the following error after executing the "make" command:


```
Makefile out-of-date with respect to /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.10.1/amd64-freebsd/Config.pm /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.10.1/amd64-freebsd/CORE/config.h
Cleaning current config before rebuilding Makefile...
make -f Makefile.old clean > /dev/null 2>&1
/usr/bin/perl Makefile.PL
Checking if your kit is complete...
Looks good
Writing Makefile for XML::Parser::Expat
Writing Makefile for XML::Parser
==> Your Makefile has been rebuilt. <==
==> Please rerun the make command.  <==
false
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/home/infosys/na_server/Perl/XML-Parser-2.34.
```
I dont know whats going wrong here. Please help.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 20, 2010)

1. Post in the correct forum
2. Don't post unformatted output and commands
3. Read the signup email before posting; we do send it for a reason
4. Read the Ports & Packages chapter of The Handbook; you're doing it all wrong


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Sep 20, 2010)

May has nothing to do.
Just an idea.
Try with lang/gcc45 ?

```
cd /usr/ports/lang/gcc45
make install clean
```
I am not sure but if you install gcc45 i guess will automatically compile it with gcc45 compiler witch is newest from freebsd7.1's default compiler.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 20, 2010)

The original poster *MUST* start by installing ports and packages according to the Handbook's instructions. You really don't want to play around with deviating compilers *before* understanding how packages and ports ought to be installed and maintained.


----------

